# Harmon vs Kardon?



## dfunk (May 7, 2004)

Recently traded in an 03 330i for an 04 M3 coupe. They both have the Harmon Kardon sound option. After playing a few cd's i'm not too thrilled with the M3's sound system. The one in the 330 sounded much cleaner. Perhaps its all the added road noise, any one else know of or expierience difference between the two?

dfunk


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

dfunk said:


> Recently traded in an 03 330i for an 04 M3 coupe. They both have the Harmon Kardon sound option. After playing a few cd's i'm not too thrilled with the M3's sound system. The one in the 330 sounded much cleaner. Perhaps its all the added road noise, any one else know of or expierience difference between the two?
> 
> dfunk


... in my case is the opposite. I traded a 02 330i in for a 04 M3 and found that the HK in the M3 sounds better than the HK in the 330i. :dunno:


----------



## dfunk (May 7, 2004)

Whats up with that?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

dfunk said:


> Whats up with that?


I believe that the implementation (sound tuning) of HK on coupes is different than in sedans. However, my sedan had the front rattling speakers that seems to be common among sedans more than coupes, thus part of the "improvement" can be this little detail. :dunno:


----------



## dfunk (May 7, 2004)

I've got the rattle issue too. Dealt w/ that on the 330 sedan. Took about 3 service trips to get them to actually realize there was aproblem.

Have the same issue on the m3 and the first attempt they said i'm crazy. Going to put some more heat on them when i take it in for the 1200 mile service.

Had to mention lawyers to get the 330 issue resolved. Bastards


----------

